# Vmware server 2.0



## wesbirm (Jan 11, 2013)

I installed vmware server 2.0 on a Windows 7 machine. The virtual machine powers on but I get a message that says the "no bootable device was detected". I'm using a .iso file that i stored in the datastore path location. The process of creating the virtual machine and locating the .iso file seemed to work fine. Please let me know if I need to provide more details. Thank you.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Make sure that you have ticked the boxes for the CDROM device for 'Connected' and 'Connected at power up (or start up)' so that the ISO is available to the VM machine when you boot it.


----------



## wesbirm (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not feeling too bright right now. I don't even see how to edit the virtual machine's settings. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Got any screenshots that may help?


----------



## wesbirm (Jan 11, 2013)

I apologize for the delay. I've been totally engaged in studying for the CCNA that i will be taking this week. I just downloaded the ISO from Microsoft directly. It would have to be bootable in that case right? The attached screenshot was taken right after i powered on the virtual machine which doesn't show me anything unfortunately. Are their any other screenshots that I could provide? Excuse my ignorance on this matter but what does it mean to "verify ISO can be booted by checking on hardware" exactly. Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hum, not much to go on in the screenshot. Are the items labelled, 'Application', 'Virtual Machine' and 'Administration' menus and if so what options do they provide?


----------

